# Flash Animated Flag?



## Greiffel (Jan 1, 2005)

Firstly... if threads regarding Flash design are meant to be posted elsewhere, I apologise...

I'm needing to create a fancy animated (country) flag, preferably in flash. Does anyone know of a good tutorial or have any pointers regarding creating this? 

thanks so much


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

What do you need the flag to do?


----------



## dizzle_deasy (Jul 28, 2006)

you can start here
http://www.w3schools.com/flash/default.asp
This is a pretty good tutorial that will get you started. You will by no means be an expert when you finish, but you will have a good understanding about how flash works and how to create a flash document.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You're a big fan of w3schools.com, aren't you dizzle


----------



## Greiffel (Jan 1, 2005)

I'd like the flag to look like it's waving in the wind...


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

What country? An animation likely already exists.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

http://www.3dflags.com/


----------



## Greiffel (Jan 1, 2005)

All I want is to be able to do it myself and edit it according to what the site requires.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

That isn't something you can do very easily. Have you ever used Flash before?


----------



## dizzle_deasy (Jul 28, 2006)

covert215 said:


> You're a big fan of w3schools.com, aren't you dizzle


Not necessarily, I just think that this would be a pretty good starting point beings that it is free. Once you get the basics you can continue on with more advanced tutorial guides and maybe even get a book.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Try Uleads' Cool 3-D production. Most of those flags are probably made in 3-D programs, at least the better looking one will be as they will add the light and shadows appropiately. Here's one I did up pretty quick:










It's primarily a video application for creating overlays but it can export gif or SWF for the web. The SWF files seem to be the high size So I'd suggest using gif... but whatever floats your boat. 

There's a simialr program called wax that is free, I haven't used but it should be able to accomplish the same thing. It can save as swf as too.

http://www.debugmode.com/wax/

If given the choice, I'd use neither. I'd get my video camera out and tape the real thing then convert and optimize it as a gif.


----------



## Greiffel (Jan 1, 2005)

Awesome, thanks so much coalman. That's exactly what I was wanting to know. 
I'm guessing I could probably do it in 3d studio max also, right? 
I'll try those 2 programs and see if I get results. 

thanks again


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

GIF-X.Plugin will do someting like that.

http://www.ulead.com/gifx/runme.htm

See Flag Effects here.

http://www.ulead.com/gifx/features.htm


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Greiffel said:


> I'm guessing I could probably do it in 3d studio max also, right?


Yea, if you have access to that program I'd start there. I don't have it myself but I know it's one of the standard programs for 3-D modeling. Probably far beyond the capabilities of the two I mentioned.


----------



## dizzle_deasy (Jul 28, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> Yea, if you have access to that program I'd start there. I don't have it myself but I know it's one of the standard programs for 3-D modeling. Probably far beyond the capabilities of the two I mentioned.


They give you a 30-day free trial that you could use if you really wanted to do it in 3d-Studio max. You should be able to get the project done in under 30-days if you really try.


----------

